# THE RUNWAY > Budget Travel Forum >  Thailand the cheapest budget trip worldwide?

## HARRY256

I paid about five hundred euros with all things paid for Thailand eight years ago.
It was the best five hundret euros i could ever spend.
5 Star Luxury hotel, Average Food prices about 5 euros per plate, cheap taxi transportation.
I recommend everyone to go to thailand and visit the Capital city, Bangkok.

----------


## alyssataylor1962

Thailand is a actual bargain abode to travel.Stayed in a abundant auberge area you can angle a covering for about $7 and internet acceptance was free. Food and drinks were as well reasonable anywhere I visited, beginning and filling, too.

----------


## Jackson

The attitude travel provides the low cost airline to Thailand for the independent travellers those who are looking for the low cost at affordable flights. Bangkok Airways provides a cheap flights from Thailand to HongKong. You can a have pleasant time at the Thailand at the low budget, weather it is related to the food, restaurants or drinks. It is a worth while travel trip.

----------


## maxypan

Now days trip to the Thailand is going to be very economical as many cheap flights to Bangkok are available for travelers. Bangkok has just changed the definition of the cheap tourism in Southeast Asia. This place is the perfect place to spend some cheap holidays that too with facing some world class organization.

----------


## eliaslyn

Many travelers are tired of spending their days lying on a beach and want a program for your trip. Walking, hiking, tennis, canoeing, even the kitchen - everyone can become the center of activity holidays.

----------


## gerrypeter

Thailand is nestled between the Andaman Sea and the Gulf of Thailand, bordering Myanmar, Laos and Cambodia. Not even many Thais are aware of the northern city of Phayao. But tree-lined streets, antique wooden houses and an attractive lakeside setting combine to make it one of the more pleasant municipalities in northern Thailand.

----------


## potermark

If you are traveling to Phuket Thailand and looking for Phuket tour package or a nice cheap Hotel in Phuket for your holiday in Phuket, our website provide tour packages, travel guide, tour information and online Hotels booking more than 2,000 Hotels discount save 10 % up to 75 %  with difference Hotel styles, budget Hotels, luxury Resorts, boutique Resorts, apartment and guest house cheap rate in difference types of accommodations for difference people styles in many popular tourists' destinations of Thailand, in the Southern, Western, Eastern, Northern and The Central provinces of Thailand, such as Krabi Province, Ao-Nang, Phi Pi Island, Koh Lanta, Railay Bay, Phang Nga province, Khao Lak, Koh Yao Noi, Koh Yao Yai  Island, Suratthani Province, Samui Island, Koh Pha Ngan, Pattaya, Bangkok and Chiang Mai etc. In addition of Thailand we have provided world wide hotels booking for world wide travelers. Choose your favorite destinations, check for rooms availabilities, compare the rates to get the best and have a nice stay.

----------


## cyprusholidays

Very true..Thailand is the cheapest budget place to have great fun with family and friends. I personally suggest to visit Pattaya and Phuket.

----------


## sbglobal

Now days trip to the Thailand is going to be very economical as many cheap flights to Bangkok are available for travelers.

----------


## punkcobe

Thailand is very populous and best natural scenery place to visit in affordable budget. You will probably traveling in groups. In Thailand you can use local transportation for visiting different places. Always eat at your hotel.

----------


## outsourcefirm

Now days vacation to the Thailand is going to be very reasonable as many inexpensive routes to Bangkok are available for tourists. Bangkok has just modified the description of the inexpensive tourist in South Japan. This position is the best position to invest some inexpensive vacations that too with experiencing some outstanding company.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Now days vacation to the Thailand is going to be very reasonable as many inexpensive routes to Bangkok are available for tourists. Bangkok has just modified the meaning of the inexpensive tourist in South Japan. This position is the best position to invest some inexpensive vacations that too with experiencing some outstanding company.

----------


## seniorlivingca

The attitude travel provides the low cost airline to Thailand for the independent travellers those who are looking for the low cost at affordable flights. Bangkok Airways provides a cheap flights from Thailand to HongKong. You can a have pleasant time at the Thailand at the low budget, weather it is related to the food, restaurants or drinks. It is a worth while travel trip.

----------


## eunice01

I want to share this cheap airfare to Thailand: http://www.airticketonsale.com/promo-fares/bangkok.html

Hope that would help those who are looking for a budget trip...^_^

Another one to those who are looking for a budget tour packages to Thailand, hope this will help them:

http://www.airticketonsale.com/promo.../thailand.html

----------


## TravelBug

I can'T wait to visit Thailand soon! All my friends only say positive things about it!

----------


## MclauchlanSmith

thank you so much for this information

----------


## rexzempoalteca

Your travel information is right because i have visited in Thailand and it is the world best place to visit. You can get all facilities of 5 Star Luxury hotel, Average Food and low traveling cost. You will need only eight to ten hundred euros to get visit in this place. Every one should make trip of this city.

----------


## steefen1

cheap holidays to Orlando
We are offering travel package for holidays to Orlando in summer and other New Year, Christmas, Easter and other on any specific requirements. To book flights online cheap holidays to Orlando from London with holidaystoOrlando.co.uk and get best deal with us.

----------


## phiphiferry

One of the major advantage of visiting Thailand is that its least expensive compared to other hot destinations among tourists. Other than that there are lots of things to see to do like night clubs, camping, river riding, mountain trekking and not to forget its famous beaches.

----------


## derwinwell

Thailand is really one of the cheapest travel destination worldwide. Because of this reason, it is the very popular travel destination from the people's point of view all over the world. There are many places that you should see in the thailand.

----------


## mikehussy

Cheap flights to Bangkok: get Thailand flights from all London departing points, flights to BKK. Get discounted cheapest flights for business tour all over the world from London by .co.uk. Special direct one-way and return cheap ticket offers available on peak summer, Late summer, and Christmas/XMAS session Bangkok flights.

----------


## micrys

Hi..

Many most people have a idea's to select their peaceful vacation destinations to enjoy.. Mostly Thailand have such vacation destination to enjoy their happy moments with your families. Thailand Bangkok provides larger number of beautiful beaches, adventure travel places, budget hotels and accommodations, quality rooms to stay. . Make your tour to Thailand forever..

----------


## sevenhappiness

yes right..thailand very very cheap travel

----------


## micrys

Hi..

Today's world having too many vacation places in all the countries with different types of deals, offers, flights packages, hotels packages and holiday packages... ALL countries having a huge collection in today's holiday vacation, the same thing had Thailand too many variety of offers and deals in their vacation places. Turn to get your vacation deals at your cheap budget plan..

----------


## princebroew

Thailand is considered as actual bargain travel. in the Auberge remained abundant angle can cover for about $ 7 admission was free Internet. Food and drinks were reasonable, as well as anywhere I have visited, the beginning, too.

----------


## jack.gome

Thailand is considered as actual bargain travel. in the Auberge remained abundant angle can cover for about $ 7 admission was free Internet. Food and drinks were reasonable, as well as anywhere I have visited, the beginning, too.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Thailand is an amazing place for traveling purpose. There are several beautiful spots available in Thailand that attracts people a lot. People should travel this place as it is the cheapest budget trip worldwide.

----------


## davidsmith36

The disposition travel gives the ease carrier to Thailand for the autonomous explorers the individuals who are searching for the ease at reasonable flights. Bangkok Airways gives a shoddy flights from Thailand to HongKong. You can a have wonderful time at the Thailand at the low spending plan, climate it is identified with the nourishment, eateries or beverages. It is a value while travel trip.

----------


## Rettu

Thailand is not too expensive. Thanks for the tips.

----------

